# Renting Credits with Account Access/ "Test Driving" Program



## ALG85 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi!

I'm considering buying into Worldmark resale, primarily for the trading power on RCI and II. However, I'm a little hesitant to make such a large commitment without first "test driving the product".

Conceptually, would there be any issue or risks in renting all of someone's credits for a year or two, and also then gaining access to their accounts? This way, I (or any other person) can get a better idea of the program, availability, TPUs, etc.... It would also allow the renter to conduct multiple searches without having to always bother the owner. It could be a good deal for someone who is looking to take a break from traveling for a year or so for whatever reason (illness, employment situation, etc...) to unload their carrying costs.

Any thoughts on why this would or wouldn't work?

PS: I'm not looking to do this now, but I'm curious about the possibility.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 22, 2021)

I’d think it would have to be someone who knows and trusts you to give you access to their account.  Also, remember that any reservations you made for yourself on their account would require a guest certificate.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 22, 2021)

You can get a 6K account on ebay for under $1000.  I've seen sold accounts for $650 - $900.
What amount do you think is a big commitment?


----------



## ALG85 (Jan 22, 2021)

It’s not the initial payment that concerns me. It’s the lifetime of MF and other associated costs.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 22, 2021)

We are WM Owners. I agree with John Paul I doubt that any WM Owner with any sense would give you unfettered access to their WM Account. They are the ones that would be Billed for any charges to include possible taxes, HK Fees, Guest Fees, etc.

You might checkout www.wmowners.com/forum. It is a site by WM Owners for WM Owners not Wyndham. It costs nothing to join. If you buy a small (6K to 10K) Account your MF would be minimal. They are going for 10 to 20 cents per Point. You could rent in/out twice the size of your Account. You would have access to the three cash options - Monday Madness, Inventory Specials, and Bonus Time. With this sized Account you would get 1 free HKC and 1 free Guest Certificate each year.


----------

